# Action shots at skateboard race



## Reece Man (Jun 3, 2010)

I had competed but I was eliminated in the first heat so I snapped some pictures. I posted another thread but I want opinions as I branch out on my different types of photography so please don't think I'm trying to whore out my pictures. Here are a couple of my favorites all shot with D700 and most with 80-200 f/2.8 and a couple with a 24-70 f/2.8

Please C&C. I wanna work on my action shots.


----------



## Reece Man (Jun 3, 2010)

Forgot my favorite one:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jun 3, 2010)

haha.. those guys are F*&$!@* Nuts! LOL Good shots!


----------



## jeroen (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG that guy wearing only a T-shirt really wants to get rid of his elbow skin.
I like nr 4 and the last one best.


----------



## HoboSyke (Jun 3, 2010)

the last one is awesome!!!


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 3, 2010)

some sweet shots!


----------



## ghache (Jun 3, 2010)

i really like the 3rd one! amazing


----------



## bigboi3 (Jun 3, 2010)

nice captures.


----------



## Timothy (Jun 3, 2010)

the last one would have been cie had the focus been mor eon the rider as apposed to the rocks, i understand that sometimes it's hard to do


----------



## 7/24 (Jun 3, 2010)

I agree with you, the last one is the best. Would have like to see some blurring (panning with the skater) to show the speed these guys are getting.


----------



## Reece Man (Jun 4, 2010)

Timothy said:


> the last one would have been cie had the focus been mor eon the rider as apposed to the rocks, i understand that sometimes it's hard to do



I was actually going for that affect, I thought it looked kinda cool.


----------

